# Biting, yay or nay



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

"I won't bite" *Cheeky mischievous grin*

- One of my favorite lines >


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I wouldn't be against a female lightly biting me.

Not something I'd specifically ask for, but I'm not against it.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

My SO seems to always find something to bite down hard on - usually it's my shoulder. She likes to wrap her arms around my neck and hugs me really tight. Something always seems to get bitten.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> I wouldn't be against a female lightly biting me.
> 
> Not something I'd specifically ask for, but I'm not against it.


We don't bite, just nipple really hard:crazy:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

snail said:


> I get excited and feel tempted to bite, but usually restrain myself. Even when having fantasies, if I get into things enough, my natural inclination is to do the teeth and claws thing. I just haven't ever felt comfortable acting on it.
> 
> I've been bitten to the point where I was bleeding, which takes a lot more pressure than a person might think. Usually even really hard, painful biting just leaves indentations and bruises. I've been bitten violently in a non-consensual way, and probably wouldn't be comfortable with it now, unless I really trusted the person. I'm lucky I still have a nose. Seriously. Who bites a nose??? What kind of sick fuck...
> 
> Light, playful nibbles might not be so bad.











:crazy:

As for me... OMNOMNOM... if I feel like it.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Torgirl said:


> Now you are just being a flirt. :tongue:


Nope, I'm being completely honest, nibbling areas was, as I was told 'great' lightly biting the neck where you can feel the neck muscles along with the shoulders and collar bone area, again never too hard. Almost like just lightly squeezing the areas but with my teeth and massaging other areas. Ok I better stop... lol.


----------



## Torgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

mrniceftw said:


> Nope, I'm being completely honest, nibbling areas was, as I was told 'great' lightly biting the neck where you can feel the neck muscles along with the shoulders and collar bone area, again never too hard. Almost like just lightly squeezing the areas but with my teeth and massaging other areas. Ok I better stop... lol.


Is it hot in here? LOL I feel weak in the knees...:tongue:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Torgirl said:


> Is it hot in here? LOL I feel weak in the knees...:tongue:


Sorry......:blushed:


----------



## Torgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

mrniceftw said:


> Sorry......:blushed:


What are you sorry for? It's all good, it's fun flirting. :happy:


----------



## pukainthewall (Feb 10, 2011)

I swoon at the thought of nibbling or some gentle biting. And where there is biting its usually followed by licking, kissing, or sucking.


----------



## Vadim Fedorovsky (Jan 9, 2011)

Amen to all of the above!


----------



## Torgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

pukainthewall said:


> I swoon at the thought of nibbling or some gentle biting. And where there is biting its usually followed by licking, kissing, or sucking.





Vadim Fedorovsky said:


> Amen to all of the above!


Oh my....:blushed:


----------



## Vadim Fedorovsky (Jan 9, 2011)

*my, my*



Torgirl said:


> Oh my....:blushed:


Torgirl: you are quite the flirt! Don't stop now, I think we all enjoy it!


----------



## Torgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

Vadim Fedorovsky said:


> Torgirl: you are quite the flirt! Don't stop now, I think we all enjoy it!


 I am very shy in RL but on here there is freedom I am finding, but I will stop I don't want to give a false impression .


----------



## Vadim Fedorovsky (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh nonsense, don't worry about false impressions. It is all in good fun!


----------



## pukainthewall (Feb 10, 2011)

Leave it all on the stage!


----------



## Torgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

pukainthewall said:


> Leave it all on the stage!


 I don't know this saying what does it mean?


----------



## pukainthewall (Feb 10, 2011)

Torgirl said:


> I don't know this saying what does it mean?


To me it means dont hold back, you may never get the this chance again. I had an old coach say "leave it all on the field"


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> We don't bite, *just nipple really hard*:crazy:


I couldn't help myself, I know what you mean, but nippling amuses me. Freudian slip?


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

My middle name is nibbler.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

No

10 characters


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope. One of my ex's was into it though, so I got used to receiving it, eventually. I didn't particularly enjoy the experience, mind you, but I could tolerate it enough that she could get whatever it was she got out of it. *shrug* I have a low tolerance for pain, and I'd rather avoid needless pain just on principle. But whatever floats your boat n all that jazz.

I wonder if it's an S thing? She was an ESTP too.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't like actual chomping, but I can get into gentle biting or dragging of teeth.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I love being bitten, but I love biting my partner even more. I don't bite too hard  The hardest I've ever bitten anyone was three years ago... left a couple of serious bruises. That's what he liked though *shrugs* I'm a gentle biter at heart :3


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

yes - no? I'll go with *sometimes*. I don't know why but sometimes biting doesn't seem like a bad idea, it just happens, like instinctive. and sure sometimes it feels nice too.


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 27, 2012)

ummm yessss ...like YES!! draw a little blood even, as long as it's not from certain areas...but otherwise hell yea


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been known to bite though leather jackets when my friends have me in a chokehold. Biting is now a natural defense, sometimes I just lose my mind and snap at something, it's pretty fun. I suppose I would be like this in bed, i'd reign it in a lot so I didn't hurt her, and would most likely do it doing doggy style on the back off the neck, lightly gripping her with my teeth there.

This fact coupled with the fact I wear cowboy boots at school has led to a lot of HIGHLY amusing rumors about my sex life, I don't know that there are any girls in state who would do the things that people say they do when they're around me...


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Biting's excellent. It's like kissing, only there's a winner.










Aha, couldn't resist.

But yes, biting is splendid.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Biting yay, but not too hard. A little nibbling is cool. Usually getting a big hickie is painful though and I do not want tooth marks.


----------

